# cant send message to administrator



## TeguLouie (Oct 2, 2012)

i am trying to send Josh the administrator a message and after three times of sending it still says not sent (n/a) is anyone having the same issue?


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 2, 2012)

I honestly haven't tried, one second


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 2, 2012)

You can try emailing him. You should be able to click the link in his profile


----------



## TeguLouie (Oct 2, 2012)

rhetoricx said:


> You can try emailing him. You should be able to click the link in his profile



i did. gone to threads and clicked his name then tried to send pm's and emails. still says not sent.


----------



## Josh (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey TeguLouie, what error do you get when you try to email me?
are you emailing josh at tegutalk dot com?


----------



## TeguLouie (Oct 3, 2012)

Josh said:


> Hey TeguLouie, what error do you get when you try to email me?
> are you emailing josh at tegutalk dot com?




what i have done is gone into your user profile and where it says contact josh and you can choose to email or PM i have tried both and what happens is it goes to my sent items folder in my profile but it says " message cannot be sent" and the "to" space just says N/A. no error code or anything like that. it just wont send out.


----------

